# HTML Datei in eine andere HTML Datei einbetten



## Bahly (8. Juli 2003)

Hi allerseits,
 hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich eine HTML Datei in eine andere
 einbetten kann? 
 Ziel ist es, den unten stehenden code in einer separaten
 Datei einmal zu speichern, um auf diese von mehreren Dateien
 zugegriffen zu werden.
 Framesets helfen mir nicht, da der Code eine Menübar implementiert.

<div class="menuBar" style="width:800">
 <a class="menuButton"
    href=""
    onclick="return buttonClick(event, 'menu_Home');"
    onmouseover="buttonMouseover(event, 'menu_Home');">Home
 </a>&nbsp;| 

 <a class="menuButton"
    href=""
    onclick="return buttonClick(event, 'menu_Fotos');"
    onmouseover="buttonMouseover(event, 'menu_Fotos');">Fotos
 </a>&nbsp;|

 <a class="menuButton"
    href=""
    onclick="return buttonClick(event, 'menu_Filme');"
    onmouseover="buttonMouseover(event, 'menu_Filme');">Filme
 </a>&nbsp;|

 <a class="menuButton"
    href=""
    onclick="return buttonClick(event, 'menu_Freunde');"
    onmouseover="buttonMouseover(event, 'menu_Freunde');">Freunde
 </a>&nbsp;|

 <a class="menuButton"
    href=""
    onclick="return buttonClick(event, 'menu_Aktuelles');"
    onmouseover="buttonMouseover(event, 'menu_Aktuelles');">Aktuelles
 </a>&nbsp;|
</div> 

 würde mich freuen, ein feedbck zu bekommen.
 Gruß,
 bahly


----------



## Fabian H (8. Juli 2003)

Hatten wir schon oft genug.

Entweder du nimmst einen iFrame, oder, wenn du PHP oder eine andere Serverseitige Sprache zur Verfügung hast, du includest das ganze serverseitig.
Beispiel für PHP:

```
<?php include("deinehtml.html"); ?>
```


----------



## Bahly (8. Juli 2003)

Hi,
 danke für Deinen Rat. Leider hilft's mir nicht weiter.
 Ich möchte es nämlich nicht als Frame haben. 
 Ich möchte nur den Inhalt einer anderen Datei importieren 
 (sagen wir also Datei B)und den an einer bestimmten Stelle
 der Datei A zeigen, als wäre er Teil der Datei A.

 Gruß,
 bahly

 P.S. ich implementiere es mit html, also kein php.


----------



## SQiShER (8. Juli 2003)

... und genau davon redet nuinmundo auch. 

alternativ könntest du dir das hier mal anschauen:
http://www.drweb.de/programmierung/ssi_1.shtml


----------

